# Seamaster F300Hz



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just got a photobucket account, so just thought I'd upload a snap of my beloved Seamaster f300hz.

This was a 40th birthday present a couple of years ago, and I think it's just great. The combination of a light patina, the quality and the smooth sweep of the second hand is a total winner for me. Dates from 1973, so same age as my wife!! Condition generally very good, slightly worn but that works for me, especially given how old it is. One of two watches I won't part with (other is my battered Tag F1, 21st birthday present).

Serviced by Paul (electric watches- great service), and now keeps time as well as my quartz watches, better than my Seiko auto!










Ta,

Alex.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great watch... I had one too, many years ago...


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I love my f300, great quality and time keeping. Mine is the cone version.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

nice watch.......... njoy H


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

lovely watch, just remember not to change the date when the time is between 10 and 12 as you risk damaging the teeth on th edate whell I believe.


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd wear that one with pride.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks all- it is a nice piece of kit. NeillP- thanks for that tip!

Alex.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I love that watch. Good design and has loads of character 



Neillp said:


> lovely watch, just remember not to change the date when the time is between 10 and 12 as you risk damaging the teeth on th edate whell I believe.


That's a good tip for any watch I reckon. I'd err on the safe side and widen the bracket out to 2am.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that's absolutely lovely!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I can agree, the f300 is a winner and the Paul's service is... simply necessary and great! :yes:

This is a ladybird approving



Omega f300 and ladybird di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

That Nato IS GOPPING


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Handsome watch, that, Vaurien, but unlike the ladybird, I'm not quite bold enough for that colour of Nato!!


----------

